

Police raid gamer's office while he was live-streaming - schrofer
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-28970473

======
a3n
My kid's school was on lockdown because of this.

~~~
Someone1234
In the US it seems like schools go on lockdown for up to hours even for the
most minor stuff. This included.

Seems like the people doing most legitimate "harm" to America's youth are the
people keeping them in near constant fear because they lack even the most
modest common sense and sense of proportionality.

~~~
a3n
I would prefer the lockdown to not. The incident (since revealed as a hoax)
was about three miles away. Best if the kids are inside in a controlled
environment, away from police and escaping bad guys.

No one knew it was a hoax until much later.

Also my kid's school had a fatal shooting last year. On balance I, as a parent
(and I'm nowhere near a helicopter parent), think the best option out of no
good options is to be safe, controlled and cautious. They were released from
lockdown (actually, just everyone inside and otherwise normal school ops and
schedule) after about an hour.

------
gjvc
cue a slew of copycat stabbings as a result of this being given mainstream
media attention.

